# Check out this sexy thang



## Feehan11 (Jan 17, 2006)

So, a friend of mine was throwing out computer parts from about 3 different computers yesterday. Like I was going to let that happen.

Instead of studying for my finals, I spent the night working at this baby.

eMachines mobo and PSU
no clue what kind of CD burner
Playstation 2 hard drive  
Windows XP Pro w/SP2

It runs Diablo 2 perfectly, that's cool


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Had something of that sort happen to me lately- a neighbor gave me an old(ish) Gateway that she would have otherwise thrown away. 1.3GHz P4, I stuck a new hard drive in there, but unfortunately it only has 128MB of RDRAM, which is prohibitively expensive, especially considering I could probably get a normal P4-socketed mobo with 512MB of DDR SDRAM for the same price as a matched pair of 128's for this one.

Oh well, I have it set up as a fileserver and it's working fine.

Congrats on your caseless PC!


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

doesn't seem like its worth blowing a xp pro license on....:laugh:


----------



## Feehan11 (Jan 17, 2006)

ohh it's not even worth having on my desk, but it's fun to look at.


----------

